# my barabarisise blue pigeons



## kiss (Dec 22, 2007)

wlcome
hi this is some odf my pigeons











thannnnnnk you
iyado


----------



## MaryOfExeter (Sep 30, 2007)

They are very pretty :]
Thanks for sharing!


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Welcome! Very lovely birds you have there!

I think the English spelling of the breed is Barbarisi Owls. They are gorgeous. I hope you will send us some more pictures!

Terry


----------



## horsesgot6 (May 30, 2007)

Very Pretty Birds You Have And Welcome To Pigeon Talk.


----------



## Maggie-NC (Jun 22, 2005)

You have some very beautiful birds and thank you for sharing the pictures.

Welcome to the forum - we always love pictures.


----------

